# Times Article



## Stroodlepuff (13/8/14)

For smokers trying to quit, electronic cigarettes are a more popular tool than nicotine gums and patches, according to a new study of consumer behavior from Kantar Media. As e-cigarettes have exploded from niche product to $2-billion-plus industry, big tobacco isn’t the only industry facing disruption. E-cigarettes are shaking up the pharmaceutical business, too.

Read the original article here

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## RATZ (13/8/14)

Great find @Stroodlepuff 

It is also nice that more and more mainstream media articles are shedding a positive light on vaping as opposed to even just 4 months ago. This shows that people are doing good work in asking for real research into what this "vaping fad" is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (13/8/14)

Interesting article


----------

